# This forum is dead



## Lewzer

Have River Rat been banned again? Haven't seen a post from him since the first week of February.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Yes it would appear so and maybe even worst since his screename appears to be missing from the members list.

I have a feeling he is still posting somewhere fishing related, just not here anymore.

The good news is I am back


----------



## dip

hay miso, i'd say its a fair trade eh? maybe i'll give you another carp lesson this year!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I dont know if he is banned or not but he still has a gallery up. Carp fishing has been slow of late. The cold temps have turned them off a bit. We are still catching a few each trip but not really much to post about. For a change of pace we went down to Aberdeen and did pretty well. Sadly the carp werent anywhere to be found but the constant Hybrid Striper action more than made up for it. 

March is almost here. Lets hope some warmer temps come with it. I hope to be able to have a weekend trip to Rayland by late March early April.

Jake


----------



## tpet96

Miso....welcome back


----------



## crappielooker

it won't be quiet for long.. i can guarantee you that..


----------



## Shortdrift

And a lot of continued controversy and agitation gone with him. I can't believe it took so long but goodbye and good ridence. Maybe now the Carp Forum will can back to the informative and interesting site it was meant to be.
Congrats to whoever dropped the hammer.


----------



## The Kernel

Welcome back Miso! So, are you going to come and test those Buckeye boilies out against Ohios finest or what?


----------



## crappielooker

kernal... about the only thing his boilies are good for is catching catfish..    
heh heh.. i know better..


----------



## BottomBouncer

Shortdrift said:


> And a lot of continued controversy and agitation gone with him. I can't believe it took so long but goodbye and good ridence. Maybe now the Carp Forum will can back to the informative and interesting site it was meant to be.
> Congrats to whoever dropped the hammer.


Looks like you couldn't get people to jump on the trash talking subject.


----------



## dip

caint we all git along?


----------



## PAYARA

All...I know a number of you have issues with Scott for whatever
reasons...but IMO Scott is not THAT bad!....He has/dose show his 
a$$ from time to time  (as do I). But the fact IS that he DID 
contribute ALOT of information to this board and always tried to 
help people.Iam the first to say that I don't agree with some of 
his 'methods' and I WILL argue points,theories,statements,ect with 
him untill the cows come home!But do you think hes REALLY that 
bad?I liked having him around here for the stimulating conversations
and the tackle talk!


----------



## Miso_Ohio

crappielooker said:


> kernal... about the only thing his boilies are good for is catching catfish..
> heh heh.. i know better..


Yeah I keep hearing that, but what happened up at Chicago????

Like I said I think I got them figured out, they are better on colder waters. Maybe if I cut back some of the walmart brand senior dog vitamins I put in there they may be a little less irresitable to the channel cats in the warmer waters.


Kernel I am still deciding about that, you may see me sneak up there. If anything I can hang out with some old friends and drink a few beers afterwards.

Shortdrift: informative and interesting???? When has carping every been about that


----------



## Miso_Ohio

dip said:


> hay miso, i'd say its a fair trade eh? maybe i'll give you another carp lesson this year!



You can go right ahead, then I will show you the magic of the Buckeye Boilies and those pesky channel cats


----------



## Shortdrift

BottomBouncer said:


> Looks like you couldn't get people to jump on the trash talking subject.


No, my post was not intended as trash talk even though you may have considered it as such. It is just the plain fact that as much good information the Scott could have and many time did provide, he was continually pushing others buttons and creating a lot of controversy and stiring the pot, and he knew it. Did you happen to see his signature on JV's site. It was promptly removed and since then he has been very quiet on that fine site also. 
Ogf is too good a site to have to tolerate out and out attempts to create situations that pit one form of specie fishing against another. Things have certainly settled down on THIS FORUM and for the good of all persons involve that simply fed off the controversy previously create, most by Scott.

I certainly hope I misinterpreted your comment in my trying to start trash talk as I have not in he past, or will in the future do so. If I am wrong I appoligize but I await you reply befor responding in a more direct detailed fashion.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Not big deal....I guess I was the one trying to push buttons that time.  

Anyways.....a few more weeks...hopefully just a couple...and we can light up this forum again. I can't wait to try the new equipment out and these boilies...never used boilies before, so it should be interesting.


----------



## crappielooker

BB.. lets do it soon..


----------



## Shortdrift

BottomBouncer said:


> Not big deal....I guess I was the one trying to push buttons that time.
> 
> That is exactly what this Site does not need. Hope this allows others to maintain a civil and mature forum and discussions. Nuff said.


----------



## The Kernel

Miso_Ohio said:


> Kernel I am still deciding about that, you may see me sneak up there. If anything I can hang out with some old friends and drink a few beers afterwards.



We were talking about having the prize giving in a restaurant/bar, so that would get your approval then?


----------



## Herkel

Mark, can you tell me where Ray Land is? I seen some pictures of it and it looks pretty nice. Have you ever fished there and did you do any good? HERKEL


----------



## River Walker

I concur with you Ron,enough has finally became enough! Everybody disagree's with someone else's point of view from time to time,just human nature,but I can't ever remember Scott being agreeable with anyone regarding anything.He bashed the C-Bus Sport show,he attacks people who fish for other species of fish that he doesn't fish for,he always has something negative to say to someone regardless the topic.Hell,I remember one post not very long ago,when someone asked him if he was still interested in buying his vehicle,Scott's reply-I'd never buy anything from somebody I don't like-real classy! He's been a huge pita for a long time now,as Ron so aptly put it-good riddance!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I don't know whats going on with RiverRat. His name is still in member directory, etc. Its nice to see so many come out and bash him though if he has been banned. Half of the people posting on this thread don't even post in the carp forum and some of them haven't been on the board in months. You might have your problems with him but I have always felt you can't judge a man til you know the man. Yeah, he acts like an idiot on here sometimes but he really is a good guy, a good fisherman, and a good friend. 

I always felt if you don't like what he has to say don't read his posts. Nobody makes you read his posts and if they were that offensive a mod would delete it. Its kinda like Howard Stern, of the people who liked him they asked why do you listen "because I wanna hear what he says next" and of the people who hated him they asked why do you listen "because I wanna hear what he says next."

You guys can feel how every you want. I know I come to this board for my entertainment. I like to see people catching fish and I like to post about people catching fish. In the years I have been a member of the GFO and now OGF I haven't really taken much fishing knowledge away from this site. I just come here for something to do. For those of you that live and breath OGF I can see why RiverRat would rub you the wrong way. The beauty of the internet is we can be and act however we want. I have had guys come up to Scott from this board and meet him for the first time in person and say "Your not a bad guy at all, I don't know why everyone has a problem with you." So maybe its not him, maybe its you or maybe its both of you.

So maybe we should all quit our crying, quit bashing someone who may not be around again, and go do some fishing.

Jake


----------



## The Kernel

Herkel said:


> Mark, can you tell me where Ray Land is? I seen some pictures of it and it looks pretty nice. Have you ever fished there and did you do any good? HERKEL



Herkel

I havent fished Rayland. I think there is a CAG fish in there this year? Some of the guys here had a very good couple of days there last year..


----------



## River Walker

Sorry if you consider it bashing,just my opinion.BTW,you're right if someone doesn't want to hear what somebody has to say,they shouldn't read their post.I don't read his posts,he sometimes just appeared on some of the posts I was reading.OGF is a pretty cool site,but just like about everything else,there's guidelines that have to be followed.I think the owners have been very tolerant of a lot of things,maybe they just thought it was time to tone things down for awhile.


----------



## dip

just one question: is river rat's last name IACONELLI?


----------



## Lundy

A simple point of clarification.

Any member may hold and express differing opinions. How much someone agrees or disagrees with others is not an issue that determines a members standing on OGF.

The only standard that matters is an adherence to the established rules (TOS) that all agree to abide by when becoming a member. All members are expected to follow these established rules, if not, there are well defined steps of consequence (detailed in TOS) to rules violations. 

The only determination in measuring a members, any members, standing on OGF is their ability to participate within the established rules. Whether a member contributes a lot, a little, agrees alot, disagrees alot, or what he fishes for has no bearing on a members standing. Only through a members own actions of repeated rules violations does he affect his member standing.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## BottomBouncer

So...I'd like to know when the rules were broken? 

Not to keep draggin' this on. But can anyone provide and example(S) of when rules were broken? IF so, I think it is safe to say that others have done the exact same....even "mods" and are still on here.

I've seen others swear, disagree, threaten(in their own discrete, but obvious ways) and just bicker with everyone....rarely posting anything of use or importance....

A while back I mentioned something about the carp guys not having their heads inside another parts of their body. Which...was not the most appropriate thing to say.... However, others have used that same three letter word in different context and it's okay. 

I'd just like to know where the line is draw. It would be nice to know to see some examples of what other guys have done....then maybe we can see where that line is.....


Any ways.......who wants to go fishin'?


----------



## Lundy

It certainly is not appropriate to go into detail concerning any one members history.

From the TOS.

Offenders will be dealt with on a case-by-case basis, which might include a warning, or might not, depending on the severity of the infraction. 

A 3-strike policy will be incurred with Ohio Game Fishing forums. 1st offense: warning. 2ndoffense: warning and 1 month suspension. 3rdoffense: permanent ban from Ohio Game Fishing Forums.

We expect you to follow the terms of service outlined here. You are given many opportunities to apply. Abide by them, and you will have a great forum to enjoy.


----------



## The Kernel

What/where is the 'JV' website reffered to?


----------



## TimJC

The Kernel said:


> What/where is the 'JV' website reffered to?


http://www.ohfishing.com


----------



## BottomBouncer

That site is pretty cool. It has a little different layout.....


----------



## Miso_Ohio

BottomBouncer said:


> So...I'd like to know when the rules were broken?
> 
> Not to keep draggin' this on. But can anyone provide and example(S) of when rules were broken? IF so, I think it is safe to say that others have done the exact same....even "mods" and are still on here.
> 
> I've seen others swear, disagree, threaten(in their own discrete, but obvious ways) and just bicker with everyone....rarely posting anything of use or importance....
> 
> A while back I mentioned something about the carp guys not having their heads inside another parts of their body. Which...was not the most appropriate thing to say.... However, others have used that same three letter word in different context and it's okay.
> 
> I'd just like to know where the line is draw. It would be nice to know to see some examples of what other guys have done....then maybe we can see where that line is.....
> 
> 
> Any ways.......who wants to go fishin'?


I will admit the rules can be a little lose and most of the infractions are removed quickly from this site so you do not have to see it. Lets just say if you basically call someone out to meet you face to face to settle the score, you can pretty much consider that breaking the TOS.


----------



## The Kernel

TimJC said:


> http://www.ohfishing.com



Thanks Tim.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

The Kernel said:


> Thanks Tim.


See you over there Mark, that site does have a more NE Ohio fanbase to it, it may do you well to post over there as well 

I am not taking any sides in this but yes Riverrat's gallery is still there but I do not see him in the members list. I do see some similar names like "River Rat" but not his name in particular. Just trying to keep it all straight before anybody gets there hopes up.

Now for a little Doug Martsch

http://www.epitonic.com/songstreamer?coid=711702&bbadd=yes


----------



## Herkel

Hi BuckeyeFishinNut I like the sound of going to Ray Land, Can you tell me where it's located ? Do you guys ever catch any major carp?[anything over 30lb.'s] HERKEL


----------



## crappielooker

woow.. gone for a day.. looks like i miss alot..


----------



## crappielooker

by the way.. i'm not sure where you get it that this forum is dead.. 729 threads and over 8675 posts.. a hundred or so more threads than the next.. granted, some of the post are BS.. but every forums have them.. 
the forum maybe dead for now..


----------



## lilkev76

See what happens when you talk too much-lol-all I can say is I love this site!!!! A couple weeks ago I posted a thread saying I was looking for a trailer and I had too many responses of offers as well as concern on how it was goin, and I am no major poster on this site. Can't waut for spring gentleman, I gotta get my stuff together, you guys ready??????


----------



## Mushijobah

Whats up guys. March means it is time to hit downtown columbus for some supreme carp action. I still want to meet riverrat and fish with him, like I have said in my former posts, I am just pulling his chain and am sure hes a nice guy.


----------



## leckig

Scott was a nice guy. I met him once only.

BTW - what where his last words on the forum?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Rayland is a nice little area for long session fishing. Tons of bank space, $8 a night to camp, limited boat traffic (none in spring and fall), and the bank is a nice shallow flat that falls off into deeper water. We are yet to hit much over the low 20's but the 10-15 lbers are stacked in there at times. To catch 100 carp in a day is somewhat common during prespawn and in the summer. I have seen some monsters in there but have yet to hook up with them yet. The numbers of carp in there is so large its kind of like a needle in a haystack to get a really large fish. I am sure if you put days together though you would get a few. 

This year I plan to fish it for several days in a row because last year we were only able to hit it for 1 day at a time. Its off of Rt. 7 on the Rayland exit south of Steubenville and north of Wheeling. Where are you coming from and I could give ya better directions.

Jake


----------



## Herkel

Jake I found It, Let me know when you guys are going to fish. I'll try to meet you there. I would like to see if I could hold a carp contest there. The pictures I saw looked real nice. Thanks for the come back, Keep me posted. HERKEL


----------



## BottomBouncer

We're having a carp contest there later in the year. You should stop by.....


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Herkel, since your from PA it would be a great place to draw interest from the tri-state area. I will make a post when we are getting ready to make a trip down. It should be in about 4 weeks or so depending on weather.

Jake


----------



## BigChessie

AK......I am done with !$ and [email protected] so show me the :B


----------



## crappielooker

so now that you are done.. where's my share of them !$ ?? been waiting since fall..


----------



## Miso_Ohio

crappielooker said:


> so now that you are done.. where's my share of them !$ ?? been waiting since fall..


Ak, what the heck are you gong to do with them if he gave you any? I think you need some teeth first. Remember let me know when you get them and we will head up to Bethel for the combo feast of duck, ribs and green onion chicken.


----------



## crappielooker

its not like i can't eat that now doood..  
if all goes well, i should be all set in couple weeks.. or however long it takes the lab to make it..


----------



## BigChessie

Welp not sure if your ready for this AK......Robin and I are eating fish now..so crappie time!


----------



## GMR_Guy

I'm thinking of trying Abeerdeen for the first time this coming Wedenesday. My plan is to fish for carp, but I'll be prepared to fish whites, hybrids, and skippies should the carp fail to cooperate.


----------



## Herkel

Bottom Bouncer, Sounds like a good time, Let me know when and I'll try to round some guys up and bring them down to donate some $$$ HERKEL


----------



## Herkel

Big-C you got my mouth watering, where ya get the crappie? HERKEL


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

GMR Guy, good luck with the carp. Was down there last week and didn't see any signs of them. Current was so strong you couldnt hold with a 3 oz sinker. But every day is different maybe you will get into them. Good luck, let us know how ya do.

Jake


----------



## BigChessie

Got a couple little spots on Alum, can't wait to get back out! Also will be hitting Deercreek, so get ya stuff ready AK!!


----------



## crappielooker

i have been ready.. just been waiting on your slowazz..


----------



## Lewzer

Gone for 3 days and look what I caused. 
Didn't mean to start all of this. I was just wondering where he was since there wasn't much posting going on. I not a fan or a non-fan of Mr. Rat and I'm not going to go where some of you did but the guy does have some good fishing knowledge. He just doesn't state it in a eh,,,,hmmmmm,,, nice and appropriate way.
Anyway, Thanks for the PM.


----------



## H2O Mellon

I haven't been around much but was wondering why Riverrate hadnt posted anything. I know lots of people had problems w/ Scott, but I can tell you, he has openly given me tips, suggestions, etc... ever since I got into Cattin'. Not only that, but he has been more then genrous to me. For example we were talking about Skips a couple months ago. He was going to make the hike from Columbus to Aberdeen. I told him not to worry I had a 3 or 4 bags extra that I would give to him. The next day or so I took the wife & kids to the Columbus Zoo. Scott me in Columbus to get the skips, he also met me with a mint condition Abu Garcia 7000. He gave me the reel for the skips, which was WAY more than what I had in those skips. Sometimes it's eay for us to judge people through the internet, but opinons can change once we see how people rally are. Now I am not saying he is/was Mother Theresa, all I cna vouch for is how he has treated me personally. One thing for sure, for better or for worse, depending on hwo you look at it the site won't be the same w/out him.


----------



## Rooster

Ive been arguing with Scott over fishing tackle and tactics since the early GFO days.

His input will be missed!


----------



## JIG

Sorry! I enjoyed his posts. Dont want to know any more!:B


----------



## PAYARA

Scott is not dead! Hes just been exiled to the OHFishing 
Board!......And still raising hell


----------



## JIG

I dont have to go far to do that!!!!   Born that way!


----------

